
Is there an app like Duolingo and ChineseSkill to learn Sanskrit? - bluebluetimes
Is there an app like Duolingo and ChineseSkill to learn Sanskrit?
======
kesavkolla
I'm interested too.

------
yasbhagchandani
why do you want to learn sanskrit?

